# Table Talk - post holiday catch up on 2009 - Jan 25,2010



## News Feeder (Jun 11, 2010)

The holidays are done and past, and the cold grip of winter is taking hold, but what better time to catch up with a warm conversation and some reminiscence of what was 2009.  This week on Masonic Central, join us as we go over the highlights (and low lights) of Masonry in 2009 and look ahead at some of the trends that seem to be already charting the course of 2010.    The show goes live promptly at 9pm EST/6pm PST and the phone lines will be open for your questions and comments.  I know it will be a lively show, and I hope you can make it! tabletalk



 | freemasonry



 | highlights



 | 2009



 | forecast



 

More...


----------

